# Tastendruck abwarten



## Draculajr (28. Jan 2010)

hallo,

in der schule nehmen wir seit einiger zeit java durch und sind grade an dem punkt datenbanken zu schreiben welche zb benutzer in dateien ablegen und laden.
ok,das klappt auch alles so weit so gut

nur würde ich gerne eine funktion einbauen oder eine methode welche dafür sorgt das erst nach dem drücken irgendeiner taste das programm weiter ausführt
hat da jemand eine idee?

im anhang ist die momentane version des progs(eclipse)
testdatei user.dat inbegriffen


tips nehme ich auch gerne entgegen 

ps: es ist keine Datenbank mit applet


----------



## The_S (29. Jan 2010)

Hab mal kurz drübergeguckt. Also scheinbar arbeitet ihr ja mit der Konsole, sprich Standardausgabe und ohne GUI. Und ich habe auch gesehen, dass ihr bereits Befehle einlest. Warum nicht einfach:


```
System.out.println("Zum Fortsetzen bitte Enter drücken");
System.in.read();
```

Solltest du ja schon kennen ...


----------



## Draculajr (29. Jan 2010)

also gibt es keine methode ohne eine eingabe zu verlangen?
also ohne text eingabe?
dachte gäbe vllt etwas wo man der konsole sagt das sie warten soll bis irgendeine taste gedrückt wird


----------



## The_S (29. Jan 2010)

Ein "return" ist ja im Prinzip ne Eingabe  . Ansonsten ist die Konsole zu systemspezifisch um sie allgemein von Java und ohne Zusätze steuern zu können.


----------



## faetzminator (29. Jan 2010)

Grundsätzlich kannst du auf nur ein Zeichen warten. Die Problematik dabei ist aber, dass der Stream meistens erst nach Eingabe von Enter geflusht wird. Vorher ist deine Eingabe irgendwo im Buffer der Konsole.


----------



## Draculajr (29. Jan 2010)

schade das es keine andere methode gibt um den erfekt zu erzeugen
aber danke euch allen für eure hilfe,hat mich nen schritt weiter gebracht
*verbeug*


----------

